# Hangzhou 2012



## lele1415 (Sep 22, 2012)

Chen Lin 7x7 WR!

7x7 First round :
3:06 3:03 2:54 
avg=3:01.54

7x7 Final
3:14.44 2:54.47 2:41.63
avg=2:56.85

He did it!!!:tu


----------



## Mikel (Sep 22, 2012)

Congrats! First sub-3 singles and average!


----------



## antoineccantin (Sep 22, 2012)

lele1415 said:


> Chen Lin 7x7 WR!
> 
> 7x7 First round :
> 3:06 3:03 2:54
> ...



2:41 single 0.o


----------



## FinnGamer (Sep 22, 2012)

Congrats!! That is insane!


----------



## mrpotatoman14 (Sep 22, 2012)

wtf 2:41


----------



## qqwref (Sep 22, 2012)

2:41 wat


----------



## Pro94 (Sep 22, 2012)

Over 30s between him and 2nd in the world for single. :O


----------



## Ickenicke (Sep 22, 2012)

Crazy


----------



## brandbest1 (Sep 22, 2012)

o yes
mega tps hax I presume.


----------



## kbh (Sep 22, 2012)

YEAAHH!! And a sub3 average is insane!!


----------



## zbyxzh (Sep 23, 2012)

That's what I called DOMINANT!


----------

